# Modulo RF



## aceki (May 8, 2007)

Gente, consulta, estoy desarrolando una alarma, y quiero que tenga llavero RF, donde puedo encontrar información o donde comprarlo aca en argentina, la idea es que con un solo boton, se arme y se desarme la alarma, muchas gracias.


----------



## Francisco Valdez (May 10, 2007)

A ver si te sirve esto....


----------

